# Switzerland



## NorbR (May 19, 2015)

Hoi zäme,

Don't know if this thread will have a lot of life, but these regional boards seem like a good idea to me, and I've seen a few other Swiss photographers around these parts, so hopefully there might be some interest for a few Switzerland-specific tidbits. 

To kick things off, I'll point out that Canon Switzerland has launched their summer cashback offer for 2015: 
http://fr.canon.ch/summer-cashback-2015/
http://de.canon.ch/summer-cashback-2015/

The best deal is (once again) on the 24-70 f4L, which with this offer can currently be had for CHF 578, genuine Canon Switzerland item, 3 years promotional warranty. At some point they're going to start giving them away ... :

Pretty good deal on the 16-35 f4L as well, bringing it under CHF 800. Great price for a great lens.

Oh, and they also have this new "free accessory" offer with the purchase of a camera. 
http://fr.canon.ch/midrange/
http://de.canon.ch/midrange/

I didn't look at it so carefully, because I personally have no intention of buying another camera (and I prefer cash to accessories anyway), but it might be of interest to others.

And finally, for folks in Zürich, a reminder that the World Press Photo exhibit is in Sihlcity until the end of the month.
http://www.worldpressphoto.org/exhibitions/2015-exhibition/zurich

That's all for today  Cheers to all fellow Swiss CR readers.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 20, 2015)

Grüezi, and danke for posting!

I don't qualify as a full-time Swiss CR reader, but I am now traveling to Switzerland 5-6 times per year for work and read CR while I'm there. It's a wonderful, hospitable country and I've enjoyed my visits. I haven't yet had much of a chance to explore, as I've only been twice so far and once was with the family (wife, three young kids) so less time for photography. I'll be back in early June (and then in August...October...etc.).

Hopefully, this thread can cover Canon news in Switzerland, as well as local photograpy advice. 

Two from my first visit in February:

"_Mittlere Brücke_" in Basel



EOS 1D X, EF 24-70mm f/2.8L II USM @ 53mm, 30 s, f/11, ISO 100

"_Marktplatz_" in Basel



EOS 1D X, TS-E 17mm f/4L, 30 s, f/9, ISO 100


----------



## NorbR (May 21, 2015)

Thanks for bringing actual photos to this thread, neuro 
Beautiful pictures, by the way. Basel's old town is really quite beautiful. 
I look forward to seeing the results of your next trips!


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 21, 2015)

I'm hoping for more 'blue hour' pics. The end of the work day and full night were too close together in February.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 22, 2015)

I'd love to go to Switzerland, but my international traveling days are pretty much over.


----------



## NorbR (Aug 1, 2015)

Here's wishing to fellow Swiss photographers a happy Swiss National Day ! 

Fireworks in Horgen tonight (as unfortunately Zurich doesn't have much in terms of fireworks, at least _organized_ fireworks)


----------



## sanj (Aug 2, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I'd love to go to Switzerland, but my international traveling days are pretty much over.



Why do you say that....? :-[


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 4, 2015)

Here are a couple of the iconic Chapel Bridge in Lucerne:

"Kapellbrücke"



EOS 1D X, TS-E 24mm f/3.5L II, 30 s, f/5.6, ISO 100 (10-stop ND + CPL)


"Kapellbrücke at Night"



EOS 1D X, EF 24-70mm f/2.8L II USM @ 50mm, 20 s, f/11, ISO 200


----------



## NorbR (May 17, 2016)

Old thread revival, but it's time for this year's summer cashback in Switzerland (right on the heels of the spring cashback, and in parallel with the still running kit bonus, I can't remember the last time I bought a Canon item without cashback ...)

This year is a bit original: it's not technically _cash_ back, it's a travel voucher, redeemable with Swiss for flying, SBB for trains, or Reka checks for various hotels, restaurants etc. 

I'd still prefer cash personally : but those SBB vouchers are pretty convenient (load it once in the app and then forget about it, purchases just come off of whatever balance is left).

The full list of rebates is here:

Deutsch: http://de.canon.ch/travel-bonus/
Français: http://fr.canon.ch/travel-bonus/

No lenses, only cameras (and printers). Some decent deals. CHF 300 off of the 5D III, bringing it just around the 2k mark for a brand new model with 3 year warranty, not bad. The 7D II is getting really cheap too, getting close to the 1k mark. Good time to buy. 

Ok enough about money. Just so that this thread is not only about cash, here's a couple of pictures taken these past few weeks in Switzerland (Talalpsee in Glarus, and Pfäffikersee in Kanton Zürich).


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 17, 2016)

A couple more:

"_Basel Sunset_" – The Rhine and the Basel skyline as seen from from the Basel Münster Pfalz.



EOS 1D X, EF 24-70mm f/2.8L II USM @ 59mm, 30 s, f/13, ISO 100


"_Lucerne Fountain_" – KKL Luzern



EOS 1D X, EF 24-70mm f/2.8L II USM @ 70mm, 1/6 s, f/9, ISO 400, HDR colorization


----------



## d (May 17, 2016)

Lucerne in February.

d.


----------

